# concrete slab poor against foundation without a expansion joint



## tnice

I have a concrete patio poored in my back yard at a home I recently bought. There is no expansion joint up against the foundation of the home or against a brick bar that was also built in the back yard. I understand that there should be one there. What can I do now to help prevent the cement from becoming totally ruined in the future. I am ok with a little chipping and cracking or cement around the foundation, but If it is going to cause major problems what can I do to prevent them. The slab poored against the foundation has started to chip a little bit after 4 years. I can live with how it looks now and even a little more chipping, but I don't want to have to replace the whole slab in the future. Any suggestions???


----------



## Canarywood1

Can you post a picture??


----------



## tnice

I am at work no pictures until later today


----------



## stadry

*too bad you didn't think to tell anyone where you live,,, so, based on what you post, do nothing since you can live w/small chips & spalls*


----------



## tnice

*Picture of problem areas*

I live in Illinois. So very cold in the winter and hot in the summer. Here are some pictures of the problem area any advice or suggestions would be great!!!


----------



## Canarywood1

So i assume the stained concrete butts up against the other slab and there's no expansion joint between the two??


----------



## tnice

there is a joint there, but there is no material in between the 2 slabs. i believe this is a contraction joint or crack line. here is a picture


----------



## Canarywood1

Yeah there should have been expansion joint between the two slabs,and there was no expansion joint needed when the slab against the house was poured,because the stained slab and bar was not there.


----------



## tnice

what do you recommend i do to correct the problem


----------



## Canarywood1

tnice said:


> what do you recommend i do to correct the problem


 
If it was mine,i'd just leave well enough alone,but that's entirely up to you,my guess is if anything doe's move it would be the bar,so just keep an eye on it and hope for the best.


----------



## Mort

I really don't see any problems that need rectifying, personally. It looks like normal, acceptable wear to me. Concrete, like any other material, isn't perfect, especially when placed outdoors. It's not something you should worry about.


----------



## GBrackins

I agree with Mort, nothing that needs fixin' right now. probably have more issues with heave in the winter than expansion in the summer. if it was me I'm pour myself a nice tall cool one with an umbrella in it and watch the slab to see if anything happens ...... worst things in life


----------



## tnice

sounds good. thanks for the advice. does anyone think I should cut expansion joints between the slabs and between the slabs and foundation now. I would be cutting expansion joints in after the fact.


----------



## Canarywood1

tnice said:


> sounds good. thanks for the advice. does anyone think I should cut expansion joints between the slabs and between the slabs and foundation now. I would be cutting expansion joints in after the fact.


 

There's no need to do anything at this time.


----------



## GBrackins

nothing more than sit back and relax


----------



## jomama45

Stuff like this get's me upset, I see it all too often. There should have unquestionably been expansion material between the house foundation and concrete slab, as well as the brick bar and slab. I wouldn't recommend one between the two slabs though. Also, an additional control joint off of the corner of the drain should have been a "no-brainer" for someone who does concrete for a living.

As far as retro-cutting expansion in now? I don't no how you'd do it up against the foundation and bar, every saw is going to have some kind of arbor & guard that will keep you a few inches away, and besides, it would take forever to cut. I would just keep a good eye on the slab at the foundation, make sure it doesn't settle much, as that can put a decent load on the top of the foundation........


----------



## stadry

*probably the color'd conc will spall & reveal some uncolor'd conc eventually,,, IF you find you need expansion jnt mtl between the 2 slabs, you'll need to cut it full-depth otherwise all you'll be doing is creating a joint sealant reservoir for whatever jnt sealant you select,,, there'll still be point contact & ' loading ' below the jnt sealant negating any benefit to jnt sealants

who's the idiot :jester: who didn't think there'd be a re-entrant crk off the drain ? there are some flush cut saws avail but they're pro ONLY equipment,,, live w/it for now* :yes:


----------

